# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Pistons 12/16/05 7:00pm CSN-Chicago/WDIV/NBALP



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

pargo<!-- message --> <center>*FOR BULLS, IT'S NO LAUGHING MATTER

*







*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (9-8) (5-5 on road) @ Wahington Wizards (8-8) (5-3 at home) 









Palace of Auburn Hills, Auburn Hills, MI, Friday December 16th, 2005
Chicago @ Detroit 7:00pm CSN / NBALP*

<b><blink>STARTING LINEUPS

</blink></b>




































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> TauCeramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*VS* 





































*Colorado-6'3-BILLUPS <> UConn-6'7-HAMILTON <> Kentucky-6'9-PRINCE <> UNC-6'11-WALLACE <> Virginia Union-6'9-WALLACE*<b><blink></blink></b>

*---*

<b><blink>Key Bench Players</blink></b>






























*6'2-ARROYO <> 6'5-EVANS <> 6'9-McDYESS <> 7'-MILICIC*

*---*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-Deng <> 6'8-SONGAILA <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*



*Individual Team Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" height="298" width="344"> <tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*PISTONS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 35.1</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>HAMILTON 36.8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>DENG 15.0
</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>HAMILTON 22.3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER 8.5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>B.WALLACE 11.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>HINRICH 7.0</td><td>*APG*</td><td>BILLUPS 8.5</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>DUHON 1.30</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>R.WALLACE 1.89</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER 1.00</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>B.WALLACE 1.84</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHANDLER .532</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>MAXIELL .563</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>NOCIONI .474</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>HAMILTON .64</td></tr></tbody> </table>Tribune with the tagline today
</center>


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Damn! Pargo grew!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

whoops. That's Deng's height

Chandler expects to play tonight

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bullbx161.html





> *The story line:* The Bulls hope to extend their road winning streak to four games before returning home Saturday for their fourth game in five days.
> 
> Center Tyson Chandler, who hurt his left knee (sprain/bruise) in the victory Wednesday at Toronto, said he expects to play tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I didn't think this deserved its own thread, but I saw Tim Legler's Dime today where he named the best of the first quarter this season, and he named Ben Gordon the 6th man of the first quarter. Not only that but he mentioned his 4th quarter prowless as his reasoning. Is he kidding? I don't think Ben has been anywhere near as effective in the 4th as he was last year. Don't get me wrong, Ben is doing alright, but no way he deserves 6th man status. I'd argue that Deng was a better 6th man on the Bulls then Gordon


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> I didn't think this deserved its own thread, but I saw Tim Legler's Dime today where he named the best of the first quarter this season, and he named Ben Gordon the 6th man of the first quarter. Not only that but he mentioned his 4th quarter prowless as his reasoning. Is he kidding? I don't think Ben has been anywhere near as effective in the 4th as he was last year. Don't get me wrong, Ben is doing alright, but no way he deserves 6th man status. I'd argue that Deng was a better 6th man on the Bulls then Gordon



all legler did with that was expose the fact that he hasn't watched the bulls this season, with maybe the exception of the wizards game, since he made a snarky comment about the throwbacks.

hey spongy, nice thread. 

:smilewink


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Who kidnapped BenDengGo?

Pistons 104
Bulls 82


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Scott Skiles Pregame show


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Prediction

Nocioni-21 points 8 boards

Bulls 88
Pistons 83


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney missing BOTH ft's goodness. I thought he was a good FT shooter


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Wallace scoring twice.

Ben is everywhere.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng right back. 6-4 Pistons


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow. Deng is impressive. He is going to be a star.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon for three. GOOD! 7-7 tie.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Duhon jumper is the win barometer.....

Nocioni will get a technical this game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

T on Skiles. uh oh


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila. playing better. Nice move this time by Darius.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tayshaun 3. after missing the last try.

Pistons defense is suffocating. already 4 TO's by us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nocioni nice three! with the assist.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

27-18. Pistons. Nocioni another shot. MISS.

Hamilton right wing jumper GOOD. 29-18. Pistons.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

the pistons are lighting us up...where is our defense??? :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon missed FT. makes the second. 

Mcdyess 20 footer MISS.

Duhon pass to Nocioni. buzzer sounds. 

29-19 Pistons end of 1st


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Pistons are friggin good. Every time I've watched them this year, they look unstoppable. It's no different with us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

31-19. McDyess Dunk.

Songaila pass to Othella with a jumphook GOOD. 31-21


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

offensive foul on Arroyo. Othella taking the charge..

Now the call is reversed...what the. inside the circle, he was.

the foul on Darius. then they changed it back to Othella.

Arroyo clutches twice shoots scores.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

39-27 Pistons. great effort by Detroit. Ben rebounding the offensive board and Maurice Evans cans a shot.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Is deng on the floor? If not why


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Is deng on the floor? If not why


 yeah. he's in.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Detroits Offensive boards KILLING us


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson is a bum.

I'm done with him.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Boy Ben Gordon is not going to be a Bull for long, hes 0-2 and hes benched while Sweets is getting raped and shooting 1-5 FG and 1-3 FT with only 1 board and yet hes still getting a chance. 

Skiles is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

SMH @ Dengs dribble move to attempt a drive.

At least he tries though. *cough* Ben *cough* Gordon.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rip Hamilton double teamed gets the shot in anyways. 

47-30 Pistons. 

They are really taking us out of our element. a 24 sec violation on the bulls? I've seen us do that to opposing teams a bunch more than it happening to us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon steals the inbounds and the layup good...

47-32 Pistons.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik Allen shoots Miss but Tyson with the cleanup!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson boards and a nice pass to Deng for the layup and 1!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich draws an offensive foul on Billups.

Duhon gets fouled and will shoot two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

three by Sheed. OUCHHHHH


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Chandler with some signs of life at the end of the half.

Pistons just owning us. We can't stop them to save our life.

Are the Bulls a great defensive team anymore?

I'm hoping for a comeback in the 2nd half.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This game's looked pretty hopeless so far. We can't score or stop them from scoring and even when we do, we give up the offensive rebound.

Looks like another blowout loss against the Pistons.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Chandler with some signs of life at the end of the half.
> 
> Pistons just owning us. We can't stop them to save our life.
> 
> ...


Dont worry Defensive Player of the Century Chris Duhon will shut down everyone!

Seriously the Bulls arent going anywhere this year, I said it before that this team is average at best and they are proving it again.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think it's US.

The Pistons are just that good.

*tips hat*


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

smARTmouf said:


> I don't think it's US.
> 
> The Pistons are just that good.
> 
> *tips hat*


We're very, very average.

Where is Ben Gordon?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> I don't think it's US.
> 
> The Pistons are just that good.
> 
> *tips hat*


Yes they are a very good team, but there should be no reason why this supposedly GOOD defensive team should be dominated by this team twice. If we can just play good defense or great offensively then we could beat them like the Wizards and Jazz did.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> We're very, very average.
> 
> Where is Ben Gordon?


On the bench where Skiles loves him. HECK where Tim Thomas!!! Lol.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> On the bench where Skiles loves him. HECK where Tim Thomas!!! Lol.


I wonder if TT attends the Knicks games?

He could afford the best seats in the house for him and a dozen friends with Paxson's money.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> I wonder if TT attends the Knicks games?
> 
> He could afford the best seats in the house for him and a dozen friends with Paxson's money.


Now I can see why the Knicks where so willing to trade away Sweets, Hes got a 1 inch Vertical, the Stamina of a 60 year old and the Body of Eric Cartman. So all we have to look foward to all season is 40 mpg from Duhon and the Bulls beating bad teams, YAY this just makes me want to buy Season tickets.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

If the NBA Finals is anything OTHER than Spurs/Pistons this season, then multiple players on both teams screwed something up badly.

At least the Knicks lost to the Hawks.

Weird note: No player for either team in double figures at the break.

Pistons - TWELVE offensive rebounds. Who knows how many of those turned into points...


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

yeh i saw knicks lost to atlanta.
Is curry still injured?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

This is REALLY starting to tick me off!!-
Gordon only played 5 minutes!
To Duhons 21minutes!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Deng with 2 steals in the quarter!
Loving Luol!
Your going to be a star mate!


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Why is Malik Allen playing?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pistons announcers- "You get the feeling the Bulls are just out there playing because they have to" :|


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Wahoo Pike in for Deng!
Genious move skiles
Now bring pargo in for gordon
Let Allen stay out there and why dont u suit up and play point for us


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Are the Bulls trying to set a team record for the most unforced turnovers in one game?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

This is horrible :curse:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

For ****'s sake!

I mean come on... I'm not one to criticize in game stuff, but the Pistons have their starters out there and we've got Pike and Pargo.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Totally agree Mikedc,
Its so frustrating!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Deng has looked good, Gordon missed his first 3 shots. Gordon just doesnt look as confident as he did last season, I think hes just so worried that if he misses some shots hes going to be benched which so far has been pretty true. This is going to be a blow out, Skiles just needs to play Gordon the rest of the way and hope he gets his confidence back. GOrdon has been pretty solid shooting wise this month untill tonite.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Mr Skiles,
I love it when you finally put gordon on with such a great supporting cast! Pargo and Pia by his side he must feel like he doesnt have to do much at all!
GIVE HIM HELP! LET HIM PLAY WITH SOME STARTERS! YOU ARE MAKING IT SO HARD ON THE KID!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DuNK THE FREAKING BALL SWEETS?!!!! ARGH!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

It absolutly baffles me why the hell we had bench players on against their starters! Shouldnt it be reversed? Pistions up big let bench play?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I was really hoping to see a Deng Gordon back court, not even in a blow out. Thanks Mr Skiles.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

No, what's frustrating is watching our entire roster play like crap.

I don't have a problem with Skiles clearing the bench, not one player has deserved any minutes tonight.

But you have to give the Pistons some credit as well, they are playing outstanding ball on the offensive end of the floor. Their defense hasn't been anything special, mostly it's been our ineptitude that has done us in.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Maybe (?) Skiles is just calling it early, we're in the middle of 4 games in 5 days. Boston and Toronto were the more likely victories for us.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> For ****'s sake!
> 
> I mean come on... I'm not one to criticize in game stuff, but the Pistons have their starters out there and we've got Pike and Pargo.



Watch Flip leave most of them in for the 4th quarter. I don't think he can put five bench players out there and be confident in them. People keep talking about the Heat can't beat the Pistons but if their starters keep playing tons of minutes it will haunt them in the playoffs, especially with their thin bench.

People talk how their bench is better but I don't see it. In both games, with the Pistons up big (like they are now) he didn't rest his starters. 

Up 26, still has 2 of his starters in the game. With the Heat getting Shaq back, if he can stay healthy, it's going to be an interesting playoff series. Pistons barely beat the Heat in the Conf. Finals and if Wade doesn't get hurt, who knows what would have happened.

Detroit is a way better team than us, no question about that, but if they don't approve their bench. I'm going to say it now, they won't win the title. Spurs are just as good and better with their bench.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I can't believe the official finally called Rip for pushing off, he and Billups have done so all night.

Of course, they made up for it 5 seconds later by allowing Rip to molest Ben and calling Ben for using the off arm.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

lol, you guys are acting like we're supposed to be beating this team. The Bulls are poor tonight obviously, but jeez, we've seen them bounce back from games like this over and over. A loss is a loss. Move on and win tomorrow. These Pistons are a well oiled machine.

Bizkit, sorry man, but I'm not sure what you expect from the Bulls this year. The consensus this year was a slightly over .500 record and playoff berth and that's what is happening. Next year and beyond is when those assets kick in. We all knew this...or I thought we all did.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Malik Allen must be the worst player in the history of organized basketball.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Bizkit, sorry man, but I'm not sure what you expect from the Bulls this year. The consensus this year was a slightly over .500 record and playoff berth and that's what is happening. Next year and beyond is when those assets kick in. We all knew this...or I thought we all did.


Playoffs?! LOL this is the last place team in the Central Division, If the Wizards can score 120 on them and if the Jazz can blow them out by 20 then there is no reason why the BULLS should be losing by 30 godamn points!.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

An absolutely shameful effort tonight. The Pistons are better, but not by this much. What an embarrassment.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darko's in. It's official.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Malik Allen must be the worst player in the history of organized basketball.


You Gota love Red Kerr. "Oh Ben you cant make things hard for Allen he just started playing again." LOL WTF hes an NBA PLAYER!!!! Wow Skiles must really not like Gordon to have Gordon play PG with Allen, Pike and Pargo on the floor lol. 

DARKO IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella with the T.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Playoffs?! LOL this is the last place team in the Central Division, If the Wizards can score 120 on them and if the Jazz can blow them out by 20 then there is no reason why the BULLS should be losing by 30 godamn points!.


Yeah, and even after losing tonight we still have the #7 seed.

lol, dude the Pistons have lost 3 games all year and you just listed 2 of them. I can't say why they got blow out by 2 mediocre teams...probably for the same reason the '96 Bulls lost to Damon Stoudamire's Raptors.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

This is another reason why bringing in a guy like Artest is benefical, wwe are so inconsistent in our PF(Sweetney) and SG positions (Gordon). Gordon is really dissapointing this year atleast with artrest you can move deng to the twoand start ron at the 3. Sweetney is not our PF of the future :curse: i dont care about how crazy ron is crazy rasheed who was a risk was also crazy and hes killing us and making pistons a contender GET IN DONE PAX ASAP


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Playoffs?! LOL this is the last place team in the Central Division, If the Wizards can score 120 on them and if the Jazz can blow them out by 20 then there is no reason why the BULLS should be losing by 30 godamn points!.


LMAO, I'm not sure if you know how the playoffs work, but we are the #7 team in the East. The top-8 teams make the playoffs. It's not real complicated (at least I didn't think it was, obviously I was wrong).

There is no shame in being last place in the best division in basketball when you have a .500 record.

And using your logic, the Pistons won't make the playoffs if they can lose to the Jazz by 20 points, right? 

At least it's nice to read some good humor when the Bulls are playing their worst game of the year, it helps to keep a smile on my face.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Watch Flip leave most of them in for the 4th quarter. I don't think he can put five bench players out there and be confident in them. People keep talking about the Heat can't beat the Pistons but if their starters keep playing tons of minutes it will haunt them in the playoffs, especially with their thin bench.
> 
> People talk how their bench is better but I don't see it. In both games, with the Pistons up big (like they are now) he didn't rest his starters.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing... but then again, it was only a 12 point game or so when I posted that. Still, he probably left them in a bit too long.

A game like this will help em get their bench some time and let them develop some confidence.

Othella got himself tossed from the gae for something I missed, so Tyson's back out there.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

WOW Malik is Garbage, hes muffed two very good passes.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I was typing and I heard Dore say "Malik Allen hits a corner jumper", he had to have misspoken, right?

I didn't see it, and I refuse to believe it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I guess my "thank you sir, may I have another" wasn't good enough as the thread/game tagline. Accurate.

On second thought, it doesn't matter if we ask for another or not - we got it whether we wanted it or not.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

bullsville said:


> LMAO, I'm not sure if you know how the playoffs work, but we are the #7 team in the East. The top-8 teams make the playoffs. It's not real complicated (at least I didn't think it was, obviously I was wrong).
> 
> There is no shame in being last place in the best division in basketball when you have a .500 record.
> 
> ...


 New Jersey and Boston arent going to just let the Bulls crawl into the playoffs with an average record, if the Bulls keep playing like this the Bulls would be lucky to even finish with a .500 record. When did i say the Pistons arent going to make the playoffs because they got blown out by the Jazz? And what your happy with a team that is possibly going to make the playoffs because the east is so bad that an average team by default gets in? This is a team that supposedly is build and prides itself on its defense yet they struggle to keep any team under 97 points per game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pike for three!!! We're getting closer.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

WHOEVER MADE OUR SCHEDUAL SHOULD BE SHOT PISTONS,WARRIORS,SPURS(X2) MAVS HEAT WTF ITS LIKE THEY WANT TO :curse: UP OUR CONFIDENCE. OUR DEFENSE THIS YEAR IS MEDIOCORE WE MUST GET ARTEST, GORDON SHOULD BE TRADED IN A PACKAGE TO GET HIM PPL MAY SAY WE LOSE SCORING BUT ARTEST CAN SCORE TOO. IAM SORRY EVERYBODY IAM JUST FLUSTRATED :curse:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tagline for next pistons game...

"It's Darko Time!"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm loving our offensive execution against this Pistons bench...

103-78 Pistons


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Pike for three!!! We're getting closer.


LOL that should be the Teams new slogan.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I guess my "thank you sir, may I have another" wasn't good enough as the thread/game tagline. Accurate.
> 
> On second thought, it doesn't matter if we ask for another or not - we got it whether we wanted it or not.


Yeah, that would've been appropriate most definitely. :sour:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> New Jersey and Boston arent going to just let the Bulls crawl into the playoffs with an average record


Actually, they will.  Or at least Boston will. I slated the Celtics in with the 10th best record in the East before the season started. The Nets are tough to gauge though...if there's anybody to be disappointed with their record, it's them. Three all-stars, a virtual lock for the #3 seed by winning the Atlantic, and they're several games under .500. Other than New Jersey being bad, this season has transpired pretty predictably (I don't count Miami since they lost Shaq for so long). That includes the Bulls.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> New Jersey and Boston arent going to just let the Bulls crawl into the playoffs with an average record, if the Bulls keep playing like this the Bulls would be lucky to even finish with a .500 record. When did i say the Pistons arent going to make the playoffs because they got blown out by the Jazz? And what your happy with a team that is possibly going to make the playoffs because the east is so bad that an average team by default gets in? This is a team that supposedly is build and prides itself on its defense yet they struggle to keep any team under 97 points per game.


It's so funny to see people freak out over one bad game.

Believe it or not, this only counts as one loss. Although if this were the CBA, we would have been outpointed 7-0 tonight.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> I guess my "thank you sir, may I have another" wasn't good enough as the thread/game tagline. Accurate.
> 
> On second thought, it doesn't matter if we ask for another or not - we got it whether we wanted it or not.


LMAO, that's priceless.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

bullsville said:


> It's so funny to see people freak out over one bad game.
> 
> Believe it or not, this only counts as one loss. Although if this were the CBA, we would have been outpointed 7-0 tonight.


 No, I have been like this almost all season. I dint like the offseason moves, I dont like the starting lineups. If Kirk Hinrich or even Deng gets injured then this team is done for. I am not freaking out iam just very frustrated with the way we have played against Detroit, this was a team that was laughing at us last game and all the Bulls would do is say "Well thats the game, Blah blah blah." Someone get mad and play with FIRE.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

horrible horrible loss it does not matter if it is to the pistons. this year shows the true colors of ben gordon its like we only have two or three players(deng and hinrich sometimes nocioni), this year that is playing decent or better. we have to do something otherwise we will win one gm and loss the next. On the flipside the knicks lost again which is good plz make us get lamarcus aldridge :gopray: :boohoo: oh well time for xbox360 what a :cthread: loss


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> No, I have been like this almost all season. I dint like the offseason moves, I dont like the starting lineups. If Kirk Hinrich or even Deng gets injured then this team is done for. I am not freaking out iam just very frustrated with the way we have played against Detroit, this was a team that was laughing at us last game and all the Bulls would do is say "Well thats the game, Blah blah blah." Someone get mad and play with FIRE.


right on its like someone saying you a punk in front of your girl and telling your mom at the age of 27


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

There is no real fire with this team, I guess its because they are a young team but atleast pretend that your mad.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame 611kb 1:44min mp3 48kbps mono



> We had no answer for them early, they got all over the glass, they had second chance points, we couldn't get back in transition. When you let that team start feeling good about themselves, you're in for a long night and we got one put to us. we got exactly what we deserved.
> 
> We had one of the lowest energy games, I think, we had all year, and when they started playing well, we mailed it in.. It's not about the loss, it's how it went down. *It's distressing at this point.*


Q: The starters, were you just looking to, in the second half, to keep them rested for Boston tommorow?

Skiles : No, they didn't play very well.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> There is no real fire with this team, I guess its because they are a young team but atleast pretend that your mad.


Well, Othella got mad and look where he ended up  

If you read his lips as he sat down :curse:, he pretty much summed up the whole night.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls got taken to the woodshed tonight.

no mojo to be found.

my irk with skiles is that, well, by playing pargo, pike, allen et al (and starting allen in the third?) he mailed it in too.

why not stick with a certain rotation, for a certain amount of games, NO MATTER WHAT, and see what happens. bulls look like they've lost confidence. that's on the coach too. they're youngins, they need routine. 

distressing indeed.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Last year we beat this team twice @ the Palace.

http://www.basketballreference.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=2004&b=20041222&tm=Det
HIGH SCORERS
CHI - BEN GORDON 19, ANDRES NOCIONI 18, TYSON CHANDLER 13


http://www.basketballreference.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=2004&b=20050122&tm=Det

HIGH SCORERS: 
CHI - KIRK HINRICH 24, EDDY CURRY 15, ANTONIO DAVIS 14


My have times changed. 

And not for the better.

After the rough start last year we were one of the better regular season teams in the league. Something like the 2nd best team in the East in the 2nd half of the season.

What has changed?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

The Pistons have, they have a new coach, they have something to prove. We have lost size inside and that hurts us. 

Flip though leaves his starters in, at least against us when he is up by more than 20 points. That is going to hurt them come playoff time and maybe in the Finals if they get that far.

See, Phil used to rest his starters and put the bench players out there so they could gain confidence. It paid off when it came to the playoffs cause the bench had been in the game for extended periods of time without the starters on the floor.

May I say game 6 of the '92 Finals when it was B.J, Stacy King, Scott Williams, Bobby Hansen and Scottie, the lone starter against Portland's starters. People thought Phil was throwing in the towel and he was actually trying to shake it up, he had confidence in his bench players. I don't think Flip Saunders has it in his. 

How bout the '98 Finals when Michael or Scottie wouldn't be on the floor and yet our bench players kept it close against the Jazz. It pays off to play your bench, it shows in the playoffs.

Tonight in the 4th, they outscored us by 1 when it was 2 of their starters and 3 of their bench players(until the end of the quarter) against our bench players. It was pretty much that way from the middle of the 3rd quarter on.

I'm saying it now, if the Pistons lose in the playoffs it will be because of Miami's or San Antonio's bench. Popovich and Riley aren't afraid to use their bench to let them get better. Miami is picking up steam and San Antonio is, San Antonio, playing just to get to the next season, the playoffs. 

Detroit does have the best starting five in the league, but what happens when another team with a decent starting five outplays them, who off the bench is going to have that confidence to step up?

Terrible game by the Bulls, but I'm not worried about games like this, they come and go and plus it was against, right now, the best team in the EAST.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

kirkisgod said:


> Prediction
> 
> Nocioni-21 points 8 boards
> 
> ...



Did you think Nocioni was going to be matched up on alex acker?
As for all the talk about the pistons bench not getting in enough i've had my own gripes with it, but it appears that flip is still trying to get to know his starters and figure out a rotation. Though... compared with skiles' rotation his seems locked in stone. The pistons knew sheed was going to be the focal point tonight and they all brought their A to back him up.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

BullsAttitude said:


> The Pistons have, they have a new coach, they have something to prove. We have lost size inside and that hurts us.
> 
> Flip though leaves his starters in, at least against us when he is up by more than 20 points. That is going to hurt them come playoff time and maybe in the Finals if they get that far.
> 
> ...



With dyess its basically a starting 6. Arroyo fits in well. It's the 8-10 spots that aren't set yet. And how deep to most teams go in the playoffs? Unless you are popovich( same rotation no matter what ) they usually ride their horses.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Last year we beat this team twice @ the Palace.
> 
> http://www.basketballreference.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=2004&b=20041222&tm=Det
> HIGH SCORERS
> ...


Huh?

Last year, the Bulls were 7-15 through 22 games.
This year, the Bulls are 11-11 through 22 games.

Now maybe math isn't your strong suit, but through 22 games this year's Bulls have won *57% more games* than last year's Bulls.

That would be a change for the better, wouldn't it?



> After the rough start last year we were one of the better regular season teams in the league. Something like the 2nd best team in the East in the 2nd half of the season.
> 
> What has changed?


What has changed so far is that we are off to a much better start than last year's team.

And BTW, there are still 19 games left in the FIRST HALF of the season, so IMHO it's still a little early to be worrying about the second half of the season.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Huh?
> 
> Last year, the Bulls were 7-15 through 22 games.
> This year, the Bulls are 11-11 through 22 games.
> ...


Nonsense.

Its absolutely ridiculous to compare our current squad to the brutal Bulls team that started out last season.

Last year our team could beat the Pistons. This year we can't.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Its absolutely ridiculous to compare our current squad to the brutal Bulls team that started out last season.
> 
> Last year our team could beat the Pistons. This year we can't.


Huh?

That's funny, I thought it all came down to total victories, not whether or not you beat one particular team.

If we go 2-58 the rest of the way, with both of those wins coming against the Pistons, that would not be good.

If we go 58-2 the rest of the way, with both of those losses coming against the Craptors, that would be very good.

Last year, we couldn't beat the Spurs. This year, we could.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Huh?
> 
> That's funny, I thought it all came down to total victories, not whether or not you beat one particular team.
> 
> ...



The Spurs?

58-2?

2-58?

The Raptors?

I'm calling it a night.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> After the rough start last year we were one of the better regular season teams in the league. Something like the 2nd best team in the East in the 2nd half of the season.
> 
> What has changed?


This isn't the 2nd half of the season.

At the beginning of the year, the Portlands and Seattles and New Yorks of the league still believe they can make something of themselves, thus they play harder. Sometimes they even do start off well (see last year's Magic).

Give some time for the league to settle, and the story will be different.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

In the last 20 years, only the '96 Bulls at 18-2 had a better record than the now 17-3 Pistons among all Eastern Conference teams.

And in the last 20 years, the only other two times an EC team has started 17-3 were the Bulls in 1991-92 and 1996-97.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> In the last 20 years, only the '96 Bulls at 18-2 had a better record than the now 17-3 Pistons among all Eastern Conference teams.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks bullsville…this is why I took that nick.
> ...


----------

